# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Spacing requirements for stumps, bearers and joist in VIC for a deck subframe please?

## Dean38

Hello everybody, 
    I need to complete a deck and i don't know the spacing requirements for each of the stumps, bearers and joists.  
My deck will be 3390mm x 3720. It will be free standing, low lying and will be spaced about 40mm away from the house for termite inspections. 
I will be drawing up the plans for the council to approve as its over 10m2 and also building it myself. 
It will hold the 8 seater table and possibly the bbq if space permits.  
My guess is:
12 stumps, 4 bearers and maybe 8 or 9 joists.
 100x100,190x45,90x45 
There will also be paving either side of it leading to the garage and to the back yard. Its like a 'T' piece configuration. 
Any help would be appreciated. 
EDIT: what is the minimum ground clearance from base of bearer to ground in Victoria to pls?  :Blush7:

----------


## Dean38

all good nearly,
i read a post after mine and basically some info http://www.renovateforum.com/f196/qu...pacing-104007/ 
I need to go 400mm spacers on the joist due to the 90x45 im using but i still need to know if the amount of bearers is correct...they will be 190x45 in size across a 3410mm span.... My guess was 4, please correct me if im wrong.   
cheers

----------


## Dean38

re-read the span tables and i figure 1 bearer every 1100mm across 3410mm....so 4 is good.  
anyone know how much space is required under the bearers to ground......?

----------


## watson

G;day Dean,
Have you checked the link to the Deck Span Tables at the top of the page???

----------


## Dean38

yes and i also used the deck calc too...im getting there all by myself lol. 
and i forgot to add the +1 for the division so its 5 bearers i need  :Doh:

----------


## watson

:Hahaha:  good onya!!

----------


## r3nov8or

> ...
> anyone know how much space is required under the bearers to ground......?

   In Geelong the minmum is 150mm. Not sure that applies to all of VIC. A local residential designer or your council's Building Department should be able to advise for your area

----------


## Bloss

A freestanding deck can sit _on_ the ground . .. so long as you use the right materials

----------


## Dean38

> A freestanding deck can sit _on_ the ground . .. so long as you use the right materials

  I spoke to another person at the council and she advised the same thing, she also confirmed that for the whittlesea shire...150mm clearance is required for stumped decks.
I changed my plans to have the deck sit on the ground basically....all good now. 
Thanks all for the replies  :Biggrin:

----------

